# What to do w/leftover taco meat?



## taxlady (May 27, 2012)

What do you do with leftover taco meat?


----------



## Caslon (May 27, 2012)

taxlady said:


> What do you do with leftover taco meat?




The gringo kind? (hamburger)  I toss it.

One of these days, I want to make real authentic taco meat, made from a slow cooked roast.  At this point, I have no idea how to.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 27, 2012)

Caslon said:
			
		

> The gringo kind? (hamburger)  I toss it.
> 
> .



What!?

Taco casserole.  More tacos.  Chili.  Taco salad.  Taco dip.  Taco baked potato.  Taco meatloaf.  Soup with taco meat.  Freeze for tacoless times.


----------



## GLC (May 27, 2012)

It can go into queso. Or into quesadillas. Mexican pizza topping.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 27, 2012)

I go with taco salad. I also like it in scrambled eggs.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (May 27, 2012)

taxlady said:


> What do you do with leftover taco meat?


Make more tacos?


----------



## kadesma (May 27, 2012)

One of my favorite ways is to get a leaf of fresh French or Italian bread, cut it the long way and take out the insides and take part of that and mix it with the taco meat along with minced or sliced red onion, butter the bread put the meat onion mix in the hollow, add mayo if I want it some, or mustard or taco sauce  just a little of the taco sauce for flavor. cheese, lettuce any thing I like on taco's like cilantro, top with rest of bread, wrap in foil heat in oven til warm through...
kades


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (May 27, 2012)

Taco sandwiches.


----------



## kadesma (May 27, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> Taco sandwiches.


You could say that
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 28, 2012)

Put it on a spoon and lift it to my mouth...

Heuvos Rancheros!


----------



## Addie (May 28, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Put it on a spoon and lift it to my mouth...
> 
> Heuvos Rancheros!


 


Cook up some elbow macaroni, add a can of diced or mashed whole tomatoes, mushrooms, taco meat, green peppers, sauteed onions and anything else you can think of. You now have American Chop Suey. Very filling and enough to feed the whole family. They will never know it is leftovers. You have given them protein, carbs, and veggies all in one pot.


----------



## Caslon (May 28, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Put it on a spoon and lift it to my mouth...



After finishing 6 gringo tacos and all that falls off onto the plate, I use a spoon afterwards just for that.


----------



## Zhizara (May 28, 2012)

I use diced tomatoes in my taco meat mixture instead of water as called for on the spice mix packet.

I make crispy tacos, burritos, chili, chili mac & cheese, taco mac & cheese, mix with wild rice, freeze for later.


----------



## jabbur (May 28, 2012)

I like to mix it with mac'n'cheese or rice with some diced tomatoes for a nice casserole.  You can also use it with crescent rolls and make a Mexican calzone!


----------



## GotGarlic (May 28, 2012)

jabbur said:


> I like to mix it with mac'n'cheese or rice with some diced tomatoes for a nice casserole.



I've done this, too, but I add a cup of corn and a can of black beans to make it a bit more substantial, along with taco sauce or salsa for seasoning.

You can also mix the leftover taco meat with cheese and make quesadillas.


----------



## taxlady (May 28, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Put it on a spoon and lift it to my mouth...
> 
> Heuvos Rancheros!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (May 28, 2012)

Exactly how much "leftover" taco meat do you normally have?  

I make breakfast enclhiladas with scrambled eggs and my home made chorizo, but I guess you could use taco meat instead. I use one egg and a tablespoon of chorizo for each enchilada. I fry up the chorizo, add whisked egg and cook through, roll up in tortilla(s) warmed in the microwave to soften, and plate two each. Douse with enchilada sauce (red or green) and sprinkle liberally with shredded Mexican cheese of choice. Serve with Mexican (NOT SPANISH!) rice and some kind of beans. I always use whole beans because refried beans reminds me of canned dog food.

If you'd like the recipe for Mexican rice, or for the home made chorizo, just ask.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 28, 2012)

I'd like your chorizo recipe!


----------



## Dawgluver (May 28, 2012)

Yes please, both recipes.


----------



## jabbur (May 28, 2012)

GotGarlic said:


> I've done this, too, but I add a cup of corn and a can of black beans to make it a bit more substantial, along with taco sauce or salsa for seasoning.
> 
> You can also mix the leftover taco meat with cheese and make quesadillas.



I add the beans and corn to my meat mixture in the first place so it's already in there!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (May 28, 2012)

[FONT=Arial Black, sans-serif]MEXICAN CHORIZO[/FONT]​
2 pounds ground beef, goat, pork, or turkey
4 cloves mashed garlic
6 Tbs chili powder (If you like it mild, use Ancho chili powder, if you like it spicy, use New Mexico chili powder)
2 Tbs oregano
2 Tbs olive oil
2 Tbs water
2 Tbs vinegar
1½ tsp sugar
1 tsp paprika
1 tsp ground cumin
1 tsp salt
1 tsp crushed red pepper flakes
½ tsp fresh ground black pepper
Mix all ingredients together in a bowl, divide into quarters, roll each quarter into a log, and tightly wrap each log with plastic wrap, twisting the ends to secure. Refrigerate and/or freeze as desired.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (May 28, 2012)

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*MEXICAN RICE*[/FONT]​ 

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_*Ingredients:*_[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1 cup long grain white or brown rice[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1 cup vegetable broth[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]½ cup beef broth (1 cup for brown rice)[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1 14½ oz can petite diced tomatoes, with juice[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]½ red bell pepper, diced[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]½ green bell pepper, diced[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1 jalapeño, ribs and seeds removed, diced[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1 tsp ground cumin[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1 tsp Mexican oregano[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1/2 tsp ground corriander[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]fresh cilantro for garnish [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_*Directions:*_[/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Pour vegetable broth, beef broth, and juice from petite diced tomatoes into a large measuring cup. Add water to make 2 cups (white rice) or 2½ cups (brown rice), if required. Put all ingredients into rice cooker or medium sized pot, and cook as you would everyday rice. Place finished rice in serving bowl and garnish with fresh cilantro. If you're one of those people who think cilantro tastes like soap, use parsley.[/FONT]


----------



## Dawgluver (May 28, 2012)

Thanks Sir Loin!


----------



## Cerise (May 28, 2012)

taxlady said:


> What do you do with leftover *taco meat*?


 
Cooked (unseasoned?) ground beef, yes?

Enchiladas

Burritos

Egg rolls

Stuffed Peppers

Stuffed Cabbage

Lasagna

Stromboli

Calzones

Runza

Pasties

Ravioli

Won-tons/dumplings

Meat/Tomato sauce

Pizza


----------



## roadfix (May 28, 2012)

We usually make more tacos so there will be no left overs.   Tacos are usually the end product of all our left over meats.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 28, 2012)

Mmm.  Forgot about taco pizza!


----------



## Kayelle (May 28, 2012)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*MEXICAN RICE*[/FONT]​
> 
> [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_*Ingredients:*_[/FONT]
> 
> ...



Sir Loin, your recipe looks very good but quite different from Classic pink Mexican Restaurant Rice, without vegetables. I love Spanish Rice however.

My friend owns a Mexican restaurant here and I  could never get it just right until she taught me how. Add a tablespoon  of vegetable oil to a sauce pan, and saute one cup of dry white rice  for a minute or two till it's opaque.  Add 1 and 3/4 cups of water, 2 tablespoons of  tomato paste, 1 tsp. of cumin, and 1/2 tsp of salt. Stir and bring to  the boil. Cover, and cut heat to the lowest flame.  Let it simmer for 15  min.  Fluff with a fork. Perfect Mexican rice every time.
*Do not try to substitute any other tomato product.....it just won't work.
BTW, I buy tomato paste in a tube rather than by the can.  It's always  ready  for this recipe, and others, in the fridge without opening a  whole can.

I'm looking forward to using your recipe for home made Chorizo!  It will be nice to know exactly what's in it.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 28, 2012)

jabbur said:


> I add the beans and corn to my meat mixture in the first place so it's already in there!



+1


----------



## CWS4322 (May 28, 2012)

Thanks! Both sound simple enough. I usually add the spices to the chunks of meat and let them marry overnight, and then grind. Are you starting with ground from the store or meat you are grinding?


----------



## Zhizara (May 28, 2012)

Cerise said:


> Cooked (unseasoned?) ground beef, yes?...


 
I use seasoned ground beef for tacos:  1# ground beef, 1 chopped onion, a packet of taco seasoning, and a can of diced tomatoes with liquid (instead of water called for on the seasoning packet).  It makes quite a bit of taco meat mixture and I'm only cooking for myself, so lots left over for other dishes.  

You made some good suggestions for using the leftovers. Thanks.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (May 28, 2012)

Kayelle said:


> Sir Loin, your recipe looks very good but quite different from Classic pink Mexican Restaurant Rice, without vegetables. I love Spanish Rice however.
> 
> My friend owns a Mexican restaurant here and I could never get it just right until she taught me how. Add a tablespoon of vegetable oil to a sauce pan, and saute one cup of dry white rice for a minute or two till it's opaque. Add 1 and 3/4 cups of water, 2 tablespoons of tomato paste, 1 tsp. of cumin, and 1/2 tsp of salt. Stir and bring to the boil. Cover, and cut heat to the lowest flame. Let it simmer for 15 min. Fluff with a fork. Perfect Mexican rice every time.
> *Do not try to substitute any other tomato product.....it just won't work.
> ...


 
Spanish rice has a tomato sauce, Mexican rice has tomatoes.

I started making my own Chorizo because the stuff you buy in the plastic tube in the store turns to mostly grease and very little meat when you cook it. I've made it with ground beef and ground pork, but lately I've been using ground turkey. I want to try it with goat, which is what the original Mexican Chorizo was made from. You'd think in a neighborhood that is 75% Latino and Pilipino, I wouldn't have so much trouble finding ground goat, but none of the local meat markets carry it. I'd have to drive to the barrio to get it.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 28, 2012)

Shortcut Mexican Rice

1 3/4 cups water or chicken broth
1 cup rice
pinch of salt
1 tbsp. evoo
1/2 cup prepared salsa

Place water or broth, salt and oil in a medium saucepan and bring to a boil. Add rice and stir in salsa. Reduce heat to medium-low and simmer for 20 minutes until rice is tender.


----------



## Cerise (May 28, 2012)

Zhizara said:


> I use seasoned ground beef for tacos: 1# ground beef, 1 chopped onion, a packet of taco seasoning, and a can of diced tomatoes with liquid (instead of water called for on the seasoning packet). It makes quite a bit of taco meat mixture and I'm only cooking for myself, so lots left over for other dishes.
> 
> You made some good suggestions for using the leftovers. Thanks.


 

You're welcome.  I wasn't sure if the OP used ground beef, or what seasonings were added. But, one could easily adapt for Mexican pizza, Mexican egg rolls, etc. Add in green chilies, tomatoes, Mexican blend cheeses, avocado, black beans, roasted corn kernels, rice, cilantro or taco seasoning - whatever you like. I try to keep won-ton, gyoza or egg roll wrappers around, for a quick snack.


----------

